

Venteo – a new picture sharing app. What do you think? - Blakefolgado
http://venteo.co/###

======
FlyingPigeon
Typos in your About.

"college" not "collage"

"person's perspective" not "persons perspective"

~~~
web007
"one event one album" doesn't make sense either. If you only have 16 words on
your entire site, make sure they're correct.

~~~
Blakefolgado
True that, being updated tomorrow.

------
mariusz79
You're on a way to $14 billion exit in a matter of weeks. When you do get vc's
interested in this app don't forget about the first person that predicted this
:)

~~~
Blakefolgado
Mariusz, hmmm I was looking for $14.5 billion but if $14 billion is offered it
may change our mind. Mariusz this comment and prediction will be remembered
forever!

------
lnanek2
Doesn't G+ do that? And it's already on my phone and browser...not really
interested in trying another implementation. Good luck!

------
bsenftner
Isn't this what "Color" was supposed to be before their giant valuation and
implosion?

~~~
Blakefolgado
Nope

------
itake
There are def a few companies in this space. Google+ being one of them.

~~~
Blakefolgado
Same can be said for everything pretty much. The question is: Are any of them
doing it well enough for people to actually use it?

------
pacofvf
looks like event[s]tagram was already taken :(

[http://eventstagr.am/](http://eventstagr.am/)

~~~
Blakefolgado
You are right : ] Very different product though.

------
nitrogen
I think the all caps in the "WHAT DO YOU THINK?" part of the title are out of
place on HN.

~~~
Blakefolgado
Noted. Lower caps now.

